# Beech Hill



## northwind (Oct 23, 2012)

Re: Counties Ship management ship Beech Hill. Is there possibly anyone still around who served on this old Fort Boat. I sailed on her during late 1952 to mid 1953 when we took supplies to Frence Indo China (Vietnam) for the French forces who were fighting a rearguard action against the Vietcong. Once this was completed we roamed around the Western Pacific and Indian Ocean picking up any cargoes that could be found.
Derek James,(Sparks)


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Derek try www.lof-news.co.uk - may be someone around from those days.

Was this by any chance the ship that picked up the Foreign Legionaire who had baled out from his troop ship by jumping overboard en route to Saigon?

John T


----------



## northwind (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: ss Beech Hill*

No, that must have been another incident. What did occur was that we had two legionairres stowed away in Haiphong and though the Old Man promised not to hand them over to the French authorities they jumped ship whilst we were bunkering at Pulo Boukum Island thinking it was Malaysia They were immediately arrested and I believe handed over to the French consul, I dread to think of their fate.

Derek


----------



## Split (Jun 25, 2006)

northwind said:


> No, that must have been another incident. What did occur was that we had two legionairres stowed away in Haiphong and though the Old Man promised not to hand them over to the French authorities they jumped ship whilst we were bunkering at Pulo Boukum Island thinking it was Malaysia They were immediately arrested and I believe handed over to the French consul, I dread to think of their fate.
> 
> Derek


I was on Woldingham Hill. We went there a couple of times, too.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

#3 . The legionnaire who was picked up in the Malacca Strait was dropped off in Singapore because of his dire prospects in Saigon. He wrote a book about it.

John T


----------

